# Beamswork Dimmer Options



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

When I bought mine it was with the reservation that they would not be easily dimmed or in fact have many features. My plan should I actually have to reduce mine is to build a rim on the top of the tank and have them sit on that a little higher.

edit: FWIW one review of the product you linked to does specifically mention working with a Beamswork fixture.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rush3737 said:


> When I bought mine it was with the reservation that they would not be easily dimmed or in fact have many features. My plan should I actually have to reduce mine is to build a rim on the top of the tank and have them sit on that a little higher.
> 
> edit: FWIW one review of the product you linked to does specifically mention working with a Beamswork fixture.


I agree with the raising of the fixtures up to a certain point/ height. With thinking of adding a single T5 HO my par will likely jump substantially.

On top of that I want to run no glass eventually, and even with just the two Beamswork fixtures I am pushing ~145 PAR (vs. 110 with glass) at the substrate which is a lot to handle.

I did see they were not specifically mentioned as a compatible fixture, but my thought was that all the DC dimmers may be similar/ the same? Been a while since I took digital electronics class...


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the Current USA dimmer that looks the same as the one that you linked to. Worked fine with my DA FSPEC as far as I recall. Probably the same part. Went a different direction and not sure what I did with it or I'd test it again now just to be sure. Only thing that I kinda sorta remember is that the plug at one end may have been kind of tough to get together but it did go.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Problem is you need 2 (or some really fancy ) wiring .. for a controller..
If both lights ran the same voltage you could just upgrade the ps and add a tc-420(421)

Manual.. 1 for each but this is a "cut the wire" (or find plugs) approach..Wire from the power supply to light btw..
https://www.lightinthebox.com/en/p/...MIuu7byuXw3wIVDgFpCh1BeQSnEAkYAyABEgJF7_D_BwE
It will take up to 8 Amps
Watts= Volts X Amps

you basically know the rated watts and the power supply will tell you volts..


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

@jeffkrol thank you for the ideas, this is really helpful. I'll look more into the TC420 to understand exactly what that can do for me. The simple dimmer is a good cheap alternative too!


----------



## shaonrahman (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow, you werent kidding when you said having both DA FSPEC and DHL 6500K 1W is enough since its so much that you actually have to reduce the light. Is this for 55 G tank? Also, are you having any carpeting plants in there?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

shaonrahman said:


> Wow, you werent kidding when you said having both DA FSPEC and DHL 6500K 1W is enough since its so much that you actually have to reduce the light. Is this for 55 G tank? Also, are you having any carpeting plants in there?


Ha nope, no joke. If you saw the posts in my journal both of them running with no glass lid is about 145PAR (110ish with glass). I want to add a single T5 HO with a bulb that will bump up my PUR and have more red to it, which is why I'll need to dim these fixtures, or I'll end up with 200PAR at substrate and likely a mess on my hands! 

I do have a carpet of monte carlo, which is in a raised portion of my tank. Check my journal, link insignature. The last week or so has all the detsils.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i use a cheap one similar to the one you linked to. works fine but, i noticed it cuts power about 10%: max is 27 watts on my 24" fspec.


----------

